# New Stanley Fat Max



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have to say when I saw this, I just laughed. Who in hell would want this hook at the end of their tape? I felt embarrassed just opening it up. I was like "so what's up with this new......DAYUM!"

I mean, who is this really for? Beginners? HO's? Surely not a contractor.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

That is weird. A while back, I purchased a kobalt tape with a magnetic tip. Didn't even know it was magnetic until I started using it. I don't do a lot of commercial work so I thought it would be useless. Turns out, that magnet hlps keep the end from coming off of a nail that we hook it to for layout. Of course when It finally broke, and I returned it for the "Lifetime No Hassle Guarantee" they no longer carried that one. 
I can't see the usefullness of that tape though. Would be horribly annoying and get in the way I bet! But what do I know. I still have one of the Craftsman Autotapes. It was a gift, so don't blame me!!


----------



## Burns-Built (May 8, 2009)

I saw that tape there the other day. About the only thing i guess it would be good for would be the top part and hooking on something, but it would probably be more in the way than anything. 

I have quite a few Fat Max's What exactly do you guys find to be the best tape?? Don't mean to hyjack your thread or anytthing :whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i have the husky with the magnetic tip,i thought it would be useless too but it comes in handy:thumbsup:


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

I can see times it would be handy.....


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

The magnetic tips are nice when working with metal framing, but you need to quarantine it from your nails or screws because they always seem to get in between the hook and whetever your hooking.

As for the batwing feature, it comes in handy when flicking out the tape and underhooking to prevent the tape from going limp halfway there. Just watch your fingers when retracting.:whistling


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

lol yea for sure lone,normaly i click my tape to its holder but if i put it in my nail bag i pull out a porkypine


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

I hope thats not on all the fat max's cause mine  broke today and is going back to the depot tomm,


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

drywallnflorida said:


> I hope thats not on all the fat max's cause mine  broke today and is going back to the depot tomm,


They still warranty them down there? locally we're screwed, Stanley got such an onslaught of returned tapes due to cracking/breaking they stopped ALL replacements of them, we dump one in the trash every few months from "normal use" but everytime i have to grab a "normal" tape measure i want to stab ice picks in my eyeballs since they're so dam flimsey.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

IHI said:


> They still warranty them down there? locally we're screwed, Stanley got such an onslaught of returned tapes due to cracking/breaking they stopped ALL replacements of them, we dump one in the trash every few months from "normal use" but everytime i have to grab a "normal" tape measure i want to stab ice picks in my eyeballs since they're so dam flimsey.


Give the Kobalts a try. Not the greatest, but overall a decent tape. Lifetime No Hassle Guarantee so far has proven to be guaranteed with very few hassles. Worst problem is that each time I have returned a tape, the same tape can not be found.


----------



## drywallnflorida (Sep 19, 2008)

IHI said:


> They still warranty them down there? locally we're screwed, Stanley got such an onslaught of returned tapes due to cracking/breaking they stopped ALL replacements of them, we dump one in the trash every few months from "normal use" but everytime i have to grab a "normal" tape measure i want to stab ice picks in my eyeballs since they're so dam flimsey.


I hope so cause its only a few months old and has only been used a few times since it a extra that stays in the truck and is only used to measure jobs when I don't have my trailer with me.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Warren said:


> Give the Kobalts a try. Not the greatest, but overall a decent tape. Lifetime No Hassle Guarantee so far has proven to be guaranteed with very few hassles. Worst problem is that each time I have returned a tape, the same tape can not be found.


 Picked up the 2-Pack a couple weeks ago.Has the magnetic tip.
Needed to have on hand for spares since the Fat max is on it's last legs 
and have been working in wet/muddy job site.
Sure has some BIG numbers(great for aging eyesight)and both sides are numbered?
I've haven't taken it out of the package yet,but glad to hear their a decent tape.

As far as that new hook on the Fat Max,
could work better for retrieving a dropped speed square
or other dropped tools while working off scaffolding.
Seems like their catering to the old timers that are either going blind or keep dropping things.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

I recently got a Fat Max with the hooks top and bottom, (not as pronounced as the one you show), and find it very useful. I see no down side to it at all. You can reach about 13' with it and catch the under side of a plate or whatever. Try doing that with the hooks only on the bottom.

Have you used it or just don't like the way it looks?


----------



## bconley (Mar 8, 2009)

That would make dropping your tape even worse! 1 drop and bent to hell!


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Burns-Built said:


> I have quite a few Fat Max's What exactly do you guys find to be the best tape?? Don't mean to hyjack your thread or anytthing :whistling


I really like the self-locking tapes. I also don't like big, bulky tape measures. I am used to small flimsy stuff 

I like the komelon ss self locking.


----------



## CSinc. (Nov 7, 2009)

its like candy flavored cigarettes,and energy drinks spiked w/ alchohol...theyll sell anything to kids these days.


----------



## BuildersII (Dec 20, 2009)

Aw man, is that what all the Fat Max tapes are going to be like? That was my favorite kind of tape. I usually carry two, a 35' and a 16' (fits the hand better at the saw )


----------



## john5mt (Jan 21, 2007)

Theyre not planning on ruining the old fax maxs are they? Cant ever leave anything alone can they.


----------



## Ben of Hyde (Jan 3, 2010)

I can do without it...


...but when working with anything longer than 25' it will come in handy. 

also for grabbing dropped tools (snips) from the top of a scissor lift.


where are my commercial people at!?


----------



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

Those tapes have been around for a couple of months. (at least locally)

I'm going to bet it replaces the silver fat max "extreme" tapes.
Hopefully they leave the yellow ones be. 

I can't stand a floppy tape


----------

